# Does a '93 Maxima with at have vacuum modulator?



## kileak (Feb 11, 2007)

A friend at work has a 93 Maxima with AT. She said it shifts late while going up hills and such. The other day when I checked the AT fluid for her, I discovered a loose vacuum line. I haven't had the time to inspect the car further, but I just had a wild hunch that the loose vacuum line could be for the vacuum modulator, if this transmission even uses one. Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no vacuum modulator.
I'd check to see if the TPS is adjusted correctly, and that the trans switch is in auto or comfort mode


----------



## kileak (Feb 11, 2007)

Throttle position sensor,check. Auto or comfort mode, check. Thanks, I will check those. This isn't my car so i didn't know it had a mode switch for the trans, but I will let the beautiful lady who owns it know.


----------

